# Kenalog 40 mg - How many units PLEASE?



## gr8gal61 (May 18, 2016)

For some reason, I am continuously getting tripped up on units for Kenalog. I've looked everywhere, found different answers but not a specific one for this scenario:

MD injects patients knee with 2 ml of kenalog 40 mg     Can someone kindly share the number of units? 

Thank you very much


----------



## CodingKing (May 18, 2016)

If its Kenalog 40, 2mL would be 80mg or 8 units (1 units is 10mg)


----------

